# Javea to Alicante Aiport



## bailey44 (Jul 18, 2008)

does anyone know if a bus runs from Javea to Alicante airport this sunday morning?? if not, does anyone know of a decent taxi/transfer I can book with ?? 

Many thanks in advance.xx


----------



## Two_In_Spain (Mar 9, 2008)

Theres a bus from Benidorm - so you could get the train or taxi to there and then bus it......not sure of the times.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

And theres definately a train that runs from Denia nearby to Benidorm, but I'm not sure if it continues through to Alicante


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

hi do you or friends live in javea, we did in 1973-1984, what is it like now? I would be very interested, thanks . griz616


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

griz616 said:


> hi do you or friends live in javea, we did in 1973-1984, what is it like now? I would be very interested, thanks . griz616


Well go to my homepage and you will see images of Javea as it is now


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Just my opinion. TAXI.

Despite our local bus service being excellent - we'll be getting a Taxi to Madrid Airport in a couple of weekends time. Most taxis will do a fixed rate. 

Arrange pick-up 48hours in advance and confirm 24hours before! - Oh and ensure you apply Spanish timing. Ask them to be there 30mins before you really want them.

Out taxi driver is a Romanian - we no longer need Spanish timing.


----------

